# What is the best template for google sites?



## RamistThomist (Jan 22, 2013)

I am thinking of creating a google sites devoted to Protestant Scholasticism ala Martin Chemnitz, Samuel Rutherford, and the like. What would be the best template?


----------



## daniel.vos (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds interesting, Jacob. Is this going to be a collaborative project which many people update, or your own personal site -- i.e., you're the only updater? Who's the audience? What type of content will the site contain? Is it going to be a blog or more of a "link library"? If you can answer these questions, I'd be glad to give you my two cents.


----------

